# Probing Tegus



## 12345Matt54321 (Jun 30, 2008)

What is the correct way to probe a baby Tegu?

I know you can easily mess up or whatever but...any help with this?

If the guy I buy from cant do it then we are gonna ask if my dad can, because I want a Male, and I want a baby.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 30, 2008)

12345Matt54321 said:


> What is the correct way to probe a baby Tegu?
> 
> I know you can easily mess up or whatever but...any help with this?
> 
> If the guy I buy from cant do it then we are gonna ask if my dad can, because I want a Male, and I want a baby.



I do not suggest anyone probing a tegu that has no experience with probing lizards; they are not like snake and can be ruptured easy. It is best to watch someone that knows how to probe them and not try this on your own.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

I tell you, I can think of a lot of things I would not want to happen to me, and getting probed is DEFINITELY one of them. I get the shivers just thinking about that. :fart


----------

